# How old is/was your oldest hedgie



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Usually the common lifespan is 4-6 years, but I'm curious to know how old was/is the oldest hedgie you had. Litchi is about to turn 7 this December and the vet was quite surprise how well she is despite her age. I know she can be gone soon, I try to prepare for the worst now.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yay for Litchi. I remember when you got her. Seems like a long time ago and I guess it was.  

My oldest was just over 6. I've had numerous 5 year olds, but the majority seem to have passed in their late 4's.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Inky just turned 5 recently.  Yay for Litchi! I'm so glad she's still doing well.


----------



## gml (Sep 1, 2008)

We've had two who made into their sixth year. Ruby only just, but Tumbles was nearly seven when she passed on.


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

My two oldest both past away at just under four, both from cancer. Seven is exceptional! That's is too cool!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I guess I should feel really lucky she was only sick twice and only just have cataracts (wich isn't a big deal anyway) and she's still here. Sometimes when I come feed her and I hear no noise from her, my heart stops! I check her pocket and she hisses at me and I'm happy (who would have tought I'd be happy about that!) I do hope she'll break some longevity records!


----------

